# connecting two UHF antennas - best way?



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

Greetings,

I am going to be replacing my Radio Shack UHF antenna in the attic facing Denver with a ChannelMaster one, but I want to point the Radio Shack antenna at Wyoming to pick up the CBS station there. I know that the RS antenna doesn't see much off its back lobe, so I shouldn't be creating multipath issues (I hope). Is it better to tie both together on the 300 ohm leads, or use baluns for each and combine in coax? (If the latter, should I be looking for a specific coax combiner?)

Thanks...


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

You might try getting a single channel band pass filter for the antenna that you are pointing over at the CBS. I use 2 antennas, one just points to one channel and I have a filter that just passes that one.


----------

